
LaunchDarkly raises $8.7M for feature flag management - misterkwon
http://blog.launchdarkly.com/launchdarkly-raises-8-7-million-for-feature-flag-management-separating-business-logic-from-code/
======
weasle117
Everytime I read news about LaunchDarkly it makes me happy. A relatively small
team making enormous waves in the industry. I'm excited to see where they're
headed next.

------
pritianka
So great to see a female founder killing it in the developer products space!

~~~
justinucd
Really excited to see how this space has matured over the past year or so

------
drichelson
Feature flags FTW!

